# Anybody running Minneapolis Molines?



## Marco (Jul 19, 2013)

Go play in traffic it will save society a bunch of money on housing you in a nuthouse later.


----------



## Marco (Jul 19, 2013)

I know, somebody has got a G705 with an 800 in it that cleans up at the pulls. 5 gears... brisk, faster, hang on, good Lord and OH Christ.


----------

